# Needing a new bike



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well after 18 months of walking many,many miles I have sickened myself with walking,I am having to force myself now to go for a walk which I never had to do before.

So I am thinking about getting a good bike but I am not sure what one to get,looking to spend £300-400 on one.

Are the hybrid bikes any use? I would mostly be on the road but there is a lot of good off road places to go around here.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Boardman make some good bikes, as do specialised and Carrera in that price bracket. A hybrid will be fine, although I go for an MTB with road tyres instead.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was thinking about a MTB,not been on for years but I need a change from walking.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Good advice above. Specialized Hardrock 2011 model and Carrera Vulcan 2012 model are both excellent bikes and are both within your budget. You can buy the 2012 Specialized for £450.


----------



## Kimv (May 3, 2012)

Ross said:


> I was thinking about a MTB,not been on for years but I need a change from walking.


I would not do decent offroad on a 300£ MTB. And if you're not going to do decent offroad but will spend most of your time on the road a hybrid will do fine.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

giant can't go wrong good mtb's:thumb:


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

Id say go for one or the other personally. A dedicated road bike makes a big difference to your riding, same as a dedicated MTB will make off roading far more enjoyable. If you go mid way i think you will just be a bit disappointed IMO


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Agree with Spyke . I have a road bike only used on roads, a Trek Fuel for trails and fire roads etc. For extreme I use my Turner Highline (avatar) which is a freeride bike. I've never felt the need to have a hybrid.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

A mate has the turner, nice bikes!

Personally i have a Cannondale CAAD8 road bike, my first road bike and brilliant for what i want.

In between MTB's atm, have a custom built bike made up of various parts but its getting very old and a bit battered now!!


----------



## Kimv (May 3, 2012)

All of the bikes you guys mention are way over a 300-400£ budget . So is the option of buying both a road and offroad bike.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

With the price of materials going up in the last few years you don't get as much bike for your cash. 

I still believe Specialized and Giant seem to offer good bikes in the price you are looking at.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

See here


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Kimv said:


> All of the bikes you guys mention are way over a 300-400£ budget . So is the option of buying both a road and offroad bike.


You'll struggle to beat this for price & spec.

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Diamond-Back-Contra-Flow-2012-Hybrid-Sports-Bike_51729.htm


----------



## Kimv (May 3, 2012)

Jace said:


> You'll struggle to beat this for price & spec.
> 
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Diamond-Back-Contra-Flow-2012-Hybrid-Sports-Bike_51729.htm


That's what I meant. This link is not a MTB. The bikes proposed before like the Trek Fuel are real MTB and no where near 300-400£.


----------



## Kimv (May 3, 2012)

Bill58 said:


> Good advice above. Specialized Hardrock 2011 model and Carrera Vulcan 2012 model are both excellent bikes and are both within your budget. You can buy the 2012 Specialized for £450.


The Specialized Hardrock has Altus derailleurs and mechanical disc brakes...

It depends what you call a MTB and "offroading" but personally I'd prefer a decent hybrid over this. If you want a good MTB, I'd look for at least a Deore front dérailleur and a LX aft dérailleur and at least Deore shifters. I'd also prefer midrange V-brakes over low end mechanical disc brakes.


----------



## Wilkoturo (May 10, 2012)

I've just bought a cube fritzz sl had a banshee before just to see if I would like it , now I'm out every Tuesday night and Sunday morning with the club !! Never looked back , try a local trail centre the are the best )))














my old canon dale that I loved but now sold


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Where's the best place to sell a bike? I'm selling my hybrid bike soon to pay towards a race bike - don't really fancy eGay.


----------



## Wilkoturo (May 10, 2012)

Pink bike , mtbr forum ,


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Southerndownhill is usually good not just for mtbs

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Wilkoturo said:


> I've just bought a cube fritzz sl had a banshee before just to see if I would like it , now I'm out every Tuesday night and Sunday morning with the club !! Never looked back , try a local trail centre the are the best )))


Love that Cube!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd say not just what bike, but where to buy it from. Somewhere like paul's cycles do great previous model year bikes with good reductions, they buy up end of year stock and sell it on. Since MTB'ing is so fashion led, there's some deals to be had.

Early 2010 I got a great gt avalanche disc 1 2009 model, so "out of date" (£650-£700 bike) brand new for £490. It' enough bike for me, and after two years riding, apart from a snapped chain and a general service has cost me barely anything (apart from padded shorts and mtb clip on shoes etc).

Take a look see if anything suits! The 2012's won't be discounted, but all other years will. The only bugger is if they don't have your size, as they literally are clearing them.

The one word of warning I would say, is that what bike fits one person nicely may not fit you, even if you're the same height. All the best advice is go to a proper bike shop and throw your leg across a few!

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/


----------



## Wilkoturo (May 10, 2012)

minimadgriff said:


> Love that Cube!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Cubes do look the nuts! If I had the money spare, I'd definitely have an Acid/LTD or similar. Jazzy!

There are some cheap ones on the site I linked. Of course, with lower priced MTBs, spec is everything.... frame quality and fork/component levels - drivetrain, brakes, etc. All a compromise.

Turns into a bit of a black hole of research! :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> Cubes do look the nuts! If I had the money spare, I'd definitely have an Acid/LTD or similar. Jazzy!
> 
> There are some cheap ones on the site I linked. Of course, with lower priced MTBs, spec is everything.... frame quality and fork/component levels - drivetrain, brakes, etc. All a compromise.
> 
> Turns into a bit of a black hole of research! :lol:


I can't see me ever having anything but a Cube from now on. I love my Cube Acid.

When I was looking to buy it was between the Acid and the LTD, but oddly the Acid had some better spec parts than the slightly dearer LTD  So the Acid was purchased.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ben, do you change tires if you go on the road?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Ben, do you change tires if you go on the road?


Whenever I go out it is a mix of tarmac, concrete, pathways, cobbles and dirt tracks :lol: So I just use the standard tyres it came with.

I can't be doing with changing them plus I never know if I am going to get to a certain point, turn back or carry on through a country park etc. It is best for me to have a all rounder fitted at all times.


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

Tips said:


> Where's the best place to sell a bike? I'm selling my hybrid bike soon to pay towards a race bike - don't really fancy eGay.


I sold my giant mtb's on Bike radar no probs Tips. Also try singletrack world.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> Whenever I go out it is a mix of tarmac, concrete, pathways, cobbles and dirt tracks :lol: So I just use the standard tyres it came with.
> 
> I can't be doing with changing them plus I never know if I am going to get to a certain point, turn back or carry on through a country park etc. It is best for me to have a all rounder fitted at all times.


But what if you wanted to do 10 miles on Tarmac? Would you just use the normal tyres or wouldn't you do 10miles on Tarmac?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> But what if you wanted to do 10 miles on Tarmac? Would you just use the normal tyres or wouldn't you do 10miles on Tarmac?


I do often do 10 miles on just tarmac......on the standard tyres :thumb:


----------



## Kimv (May 3, 2012)

If anyone has a Cannondale Killer V (preferably 900 and year 1996) for sale -----------> let me know!


----------

